# Ick in my tank..how do I cure my fish



## tigertrackz (Jan 16, 2011)

Hello,

I have a 20 gallon tank with 2 beta sharks, 2 id sharks and 2 pictus catfish & a red tail shark. My larger tank had a leak & I had to move them to this smaller tank. When I purchased my bala sharks a few weeks ago 1 of them was relatively thin compared to other bala sharks. He seems to swim okay but is smaller and is not an aggressive eater compared to his tank mates. I noticed today that he had a couple white spots on his tail and 1 of my id sharks seems to have 4 or 5 spots of ick on his head. Both fish swim okay when I am feeding them but both my id sharks seem to just lay around on the bottom of the tank and hide in a cave until feeding time.

I have heard I should raise the temperature to 86 degrees F but I am not sure if my species of fish can handle it? I am also not sure if I should use aquarim salt. I just gave them 1 treatment of ick medication but should I also do a water change yet?

I plan on moving all my fish to a larger tank that has been running for a few days but now because of the ick I do not know when I can move them? Should I use any of the water from the smaller 20 gallon tank? Is the water now contaminated in the 20 gallon and should I use fresh water for the entire larger tank?

Please help.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

The heat salt method should be used only for fish that can tolerate it. Scaleless fish don't do well with salt so it doesn't look like a method you should try... 

I've only had one experience with Ich and I used Kordon's Rid Ich + based on a suggestion from Aunt Kymmie who's a very knowledeable fish person and it worked very well for me. If you can get your hands on that, treat the tank for at least a week to 10 days after you see the last of the spots on your fish.

Good luck and I hope your fish make it through the outbreak. We're here to help so ask as many questions as you need to throughout the process.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome to TFK, tiger. I'm sorry you're having problems with your fish. Unfortunately you have too many fish, and a bad combo as far as species, but you already know that. Your cats and sharks WILL NOT tolerate the heat/salt as Romad states. Also, with the scaleless fish you have meds should only be used at 1/2 strength. Get them healthy and then get them moved to an appropriate sized tank. 

What brand of medication are you using? When I treat for Ich I follow the medication instructions to the letter (except for using at half strength) and the meds I use don't require a water change until treatment is completed. However, since I use at half strength (due to loaches and cats) it takes longer than a week so I do a large water change weekly. 

Is there anyone in the tank that you are planning on moving them to? If that tank is larger and uninhabited I would consider moving them to the larger tank and treating them there. There is the stress of a move but they are in considerable stress now being in such a small tank and with so many fish. 

Here's an article on Ich that is my favorite, which I think anyone experiencing Ich should read:

The Skeptical Aquarist

Tell me more about the larger tank. Is it cycled? What size is it?
We are here to help!!


----------

